# MoHo



## WhiteFalcon (16. November 2003)

Wollte mal fragen wo ich tutorials für das programm finde weil ich dat nu hab aber keinen meter checke was ich machen muss -.-


Gruß WhiteFalcon


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. November 2003)

Nicht dass ich mich auskennen würde, aber einfach mal um den werten Lesern
auch zu zeigen worum es geht. Meinst du diese Software?

http://www.lostmarble.com/moho/


----------



## WhiteFalcon (16. November 2003)

Genau diese aber ich kann net so gut englisch deswegen brauch ich tuts.
Ich will bloß wissn wie man z.b. ein strichmännchen erstellt und das dann bewegen lässt ect.


Gruß WhiteFalcon


----------



## Nino (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,
meinst du sowas in der Richtung?
Das hier habe ich mit *Moho* erstellt.

Beispiel.avi


----------

